# on a mission!



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

So there i am, on the M6 at Thelwall on my way to work this morning. Nice steady 70, on my m/bike, middle lane overtaking some trucks.................................and a Monaco Diplomat comes past me in the outside lane like I'm in flippin reverse!
Must have been doing 80! Christ, how much power's in those babies!
Want one! Now! ;-)


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O I hate to admit this? But I did 95mph on the M2 in a thunderstorm on the M2 in the year 2000 in a 1988 Coachmen Classic 454. (I kid you not).


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> 8O I hate to admit this? But I did 95mph on the M2 in a thunderstorm on the M2 in the year 2000 in a 1988 Coachmen Classic 454. (I kid you not).


ferrrrrrrrrrrrlippin 'eck! you must have some bottle mate!
Me and my Landau are quite happy on the inside lane with the trucks ta very much ;-)


----------



## 89623 (Jun 1, 2005)

yikes 95 mph, i'm quiet happy at the 95kmph, if i am feeling daring maybe 65mph!

I must be getting old!

Roll on my 32nd birthday lol!!!


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

I tried my Revolution out and set the cruise at 85 mph (much to the wife`s anoyance) she hates cruise control.
For your info Zaskar its 8.9ltr 400bhp
It will be for sale soon ,a bit of a rarity because Fleetwood has stopped making the 38ft revolution and the 40ft is too long for the UK


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hmmmmm if you still think in terms of "how fast" perhaps you haven't left the rat race yet .. :? :?:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:? I don't seem to remember anyone mentioning leaving the Rat race? However in my own case? I was taking our daughter to Lyon University in France. We had set off with lot's of hour's to spare to get to Dover. What we didn't expect was a young girl throwing herself off the bridge over the M25 near Potter's bar. 8O There was a 2 1/2 hour delay. We had to be at the Ferry for 6pm. Taking into consideration it was also the first trip in the Coachmen, I was rather surprised that it went so fast (even if it was slightly down hill). I have never gone as fast since (well OK 85 or 90 in France and Germany) and now have no reason to travel so fast (?) except when I feel the *need* for *speed*. :roll:


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Now for my excuse
i havent got one,i just wanted to see how fast it was yeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaa
I havent left the rat race ,just put it on hold for 6 months ,unfortunatly i have got to come back to it in July


----------

